# Mo Pac



## AFnew2 (Aug 28, 2016)

Just purchased a 1991 MP Eagle Passenger set. Box never opened. 6-49601. I want to service engine before I run it for any length of time. check grease etc. I have a ton of info on older AF for repair and service but it does not look like much info on Flyonel stuff. I did try Lionel web site but nothing showed for this model. Anyone have a web site or anything on service and repair of Post Gilbert engine service and repair? Most of what I have is 1950s.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Sorry, I can't help, but, I too have that set, un-run, ABA with 7 cars, all un-run..


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I also have the lionel MoPac set. Beautiful set. Mine is unrun also but I have a few
of other sets also. I serviced my Pony Express set (UP) before I ran it. Fairly easy.
Remove shell. Remove the gear cover. I removed the worm gear and cleaned old grease.
It was hardened. New grease and reassemble. I believe the manual that came with it shows where to oil. I oiled the axles also. I would not run yours till you service it.


Another thing I would do is bend the copper strips down some on the passenger cars. 
Out of the box the strips have way too much pressure on the axles. They won't roll
good out of the box.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I must say I am not a fan of the lionel sets. I did a stupid thing. I bought 4 of the
sets before I ran one. If I had run the first set I would not have bought the others.
Maybe its just me, I am not impressed with how they run. They look great, but I
expected them to run like a lionel O gauge and they don't.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I must say I am not a fan of the lionel sets. I did a stupid thing. I bought 4 of the
sets before I ran one. If I had run the first set I would not have bought the others.
Maybe its just me, I am not impressed with how they run. They look great, but I
expected them to run like a lionel O gauge and they don't.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Sorry for the double post. My computer acts up sometimes. One more thing I did
that's not in the manual. I put a very small drop of oil on both sides of the can
motor shafts. These are old sets and I would expect the motor bearings to be dried out.
I do that to all my can motors. It seems to help.


----------



## AFnew2 (Aug 28, 2016)

I checked the grease and lubed where recommended. I was just looking for addition info. Seems to be more info on old AF than Flyonel.


----------



## AFnew2 (Aug 28, 2016)

*6-49601*

Anyone know why the loco slows down when horn button was pushed. Using a 50 watt AF transformer. Unit only drew 1.5 amps so 50 watt transformer should have been plenty of power. Any suggestions or solutions?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't know why but all of my O and S scale slows up when blowing horn.
And I use a Lionel ZW transformer. Its like 275 watt. Its a big one.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

mopac said:


> I don't know why but all of my O and S scale slows up when blowing horn.
> And I use a Lionel ZW transformer. Its like 275 watt. Its a big one.


There is a voltage drop across the diode when blowing the horn. The PW Lionel transformers had an additional 5v coil that would be switched in through a resistor wire as the horn was blown to compensate for this drop. Problem is most likely dirty contacts or open resistor wire.


----------



## AFnew2 (Aug 28, 2016)

*Slow Down*

Thanks for reply...added additional contact points...see how it goes and will check back


----------



## AFnew2 (Aug 28, 2016)

*slowdown*

Ok I added two more track power connections to the loop. A little better but still slows down on horn button. Not as noticeable at higher speed. Using AF transformer 19B. Have to live with it or may try a Lionel transformer in the future.


----------

